# Which countries can help gay couples with DE IVF using a host surro?



## D&amp;P (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been recently told by Intersono that surrogacy in the Ukraine is not regulated for singles or same sex couples and so we would not be entitled to use their services.  

Does anyone know which other countries we could approach as a gay couple for DE IVF using a gestational surrogate?  

America is so expensive. The UK is quite expensive and the success rates for DE IVF are under 50% (except CRGH).  We'd personally rather avoid India.  

So, Dogus in North Cyprus looks good with, I'm told, some impressive success rates for fresh DE cycles and a willingness to help gay couples. Costs seem reasonable and include ICSI at no extra cost. Also has the advantages of no waiting lists, quarantine times or approvals by ethics committees, and will transfer the healthiest three embryos. 

Have been thinking about whether we use a donor egg programme included in the DE IVF package despite having some personal misgivings about using an anonymous donor, or alternatively finding our own 'known' egg donor. Is it usual for DE IVF package costs to be the same whether we are matched in their programme or bring our own donor?

Obviously we will have additional meds costs (for ED and surro) and to factor in costs for embryo freezing and additional frozen embryo transfers as well as travel, accommodation costs, etc. We're waiting to hear back from Reprofit (Czech Rep) to see what they can offer.

If anyone has any advice or information on where else, which other clinics we can look at/consider with reasonable costs and good success rates it would be much appreciated.

Thanks x


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Stuart
I know you asked for clinics outside the UK but I am going to be a gestational surrogate for a male same sex couple using DE and we are using Care in Manchester.  I am fairly sure my couple were quoted success rates greater than 50% but the main stress will be getting enough eggs as almost all their donors are Egg share rather than altruistic donors.  Care have a price list on their website.
Best of luck to you both x


----------



## D&amp;P (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Bria, hope all goes well.  Perhaps your IFs were given a more updated statistic? From what I could understand from the HFEA website, the success rate for a fresh DE cycle at Care in Manchester was only 30.3%, although they along with CRM and the Lister do deal with most of the cases of DE IVF across the entire country.

I've also now heard back from Reprofit (Czech Rep) and they won't allow us to use an known donor (should we want to).


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Stuart I went to the alternative families show this weekend, there were many surrogacy seminars, the USA and India were the main overseas surrogacy providers there- the India surrogacy agency was based in the uk and USA both ok for ss couples. There was also a seminar on surrogacy pitfalls and Thailand was mentioned as a difficult areas for British folk.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

For donor eggs in India if you needed Caucasian eggs they ED fly to the clinic from USA or south Africa . Cyprus was also mentioned


----------



## nic100 (Oct 29, 2009)

We went abroad for DE, but my couplw are not gay- so no help there sorry
Just wanted to say Please be carefull about having 3 embryos put back, this is what we 
did ( could of had 4!!) But as I have had no fertility problems, the doner was young there was a high success 
rate- it worked and we had triplets, but it was a high risk and is now hard work.
Me personally would not have more than 2 put back- In fact I am only having 1 nxt time!!

sorry completly rambled on but good luck xx


----------



## D&amp;P (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I seem to be narrowing our options down!  I wonder if I should have also posted this thread on the International boards or LGBT board? 

Unfortunately, I've found out yet another country, Greece, is a no-go for both gay couples and using known donors as well as, I'm told by Serum, problematic legally for surrogacy.  

JJ1, it looks to me like having virtually written off America, UK and India, North Cyprus looks our best bet.  Still it's all hypothetical as we're still waiting to be matched as IFs although we have, at least, found a lovely 'open' egg donor (which I'd prefer) willing to help us! 

Nic100 - thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Stuart
I had a look on Cares website and can see the stats you are referring to but I think you need to actually contact the clinic to get the stats on transfers using surrogates.  
My understanding is that the success rate will be higher as you are transferring the embryos into a proven womb of a woman who has no fertility issues (unless you are using a GS who has never been pregnant).  Obviously the number of cycles under these conditions will be much lower and therefore the statistics less reliable but that probably explains why my IPs were quoted a 60% success rate.
Best of luck 
x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Stuart - In our experience, the US is usually the most surrogacy-friendly destination for gay couples, and practice and costs vary enormously from state to state, so do check out the different options.  Surrogacy in the UK is also an increasingly viable option and so much less complex (and expensive) from a legal perspective than going abroad.  

JJ1 - I was at the AFS on Saturday too and sorry I didn't bump into you (we've been exchanging messages on here for years!).

Natalie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Natalie I saw you speaking at one of the afternoon senimars but then I had to dash off so couldn't say Hello , I do think that it is a great event for LGBT and single people as a great resource and it has grown since the year before. And now the problem is that you want to attend all the seminars that are clashing! 

On another note I have asked the Equality and Diversity Committee at work to look at surrogacy leave provision in line with adoption leave etc! (they can only say no) I asked the LGBT union rep to also champion it through his meetings.  I currently work for an NHS Trust with a high national profile! so we'll see what comes of it, I have been put in touch with an HR manager to liaise with.

L xxxx


----------



## IVF Traveler (May 23, 2008)

Stuart, did you explore options in Panama?  That may be an alternative place to inquire as I am quite certain that it is legal for a same sex couple to use a surrogate there.  They have some light skinned donors if you wanted to use their donors, and the costs are lower than the US.  It is starting to become more popular as a destination for couples in the US due to the lower costs.  Of course I would always suggest talking to a local attorney in your area about the details of bringing a child back from another country to your home country.  To bring a child born to a surrogate in Panama to the US is quite straightforward.


----------

